# My Lenes



## Thupmer429 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Members

I have a Canon EOS 350D with a lens of a Sigma 70-300mm but i have noticed that when i am taking photos of birds i cant seem to get in very close with it.

My question is what lens would be great for that kind of shots that is not going to cost me the earth ??????

Please help!!!!!!


----------



## Hof8231 (Jul 17, 2013)

Define "the earth" lol.

Unfortunately, 300mm is the longest you can likely get at a cheap price. Sigma makes a 120-400mm for around $900 that would probably suit you better.


----------



## Mikej15 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey guys, check this LENS


----------



## Hof8231 (Jul 17, 2013)

The ultimate walk-around lens.


----------



## Thupmer429 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi 

Would this one not do the trick???
[h=1]10x 42 1000m Telescope[/h]


----------

